

Fat? Sick? Blame your grandparents' bad habits - yskchu
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/fat-sick-blame-grandparents-bad-habits

======
tokenadult
This is running way, way, WAY ahead of the science on the issue. I've read
some of the papers that are based on the Dutch famine population in the local
journal club I attend with behavior genetics researchers. I've also read the
paper about the mice smelling a stimulus scent associated with aversive
treatment. The effect sizes are not strong enough to conclude there is a
reproducible effect here. Nobody who is looking responsibly at the data is yet
ready to conclude that there are a lot of strong influences on phenotype
passed on to grandchildren (F2 generation) that are caused by environmental
influences on the grandparents (the P generation).

------
DiabloD3
Uh, what? No. If you're fat and sick, its because you're eating grains,
refined sugars, and legumes, and stop demonizing meat and fat. Cut all of
those out of your diet and you'll feel much better.

Don't think it works? I went from 340 pounds to 214 in exactly a year with no
increase in exercise, and now I weigh 184 and I'm still going.

~~~
markyc
what's wrong with legumes?

~~~
DiabloD3
Contains chemicals that cause inflation and prevent our body from absorbing
nutrients.

